

Writing Maintainable Tests for Backbone Views - kjbekkelund
http://open.bekk.no/maintainable-tests-for-backbone-views

======
e12e
Very nice writeup! Anyone have tips on similar write-ups for other frameworks?
Angular?

~~~
kjbekkelund
Thanks. I would love to see more "experience reports" with testing Angular and
Ember apps. Especially with regards to end-to-end tests.

------
selbekk
Great read. ^up

